# ice is only good for whiskey. UL going, going, going



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

For the last week or so, I travel daily from my home in Spanish Fork to Lincoln beach on the southern shore of Utah Lake to check anxiously on the ice conditions. Today was a repeat of that habit.

High winds were gusting from the south ahead of tonight’s storm. As I knew, or at least hoped there were huge areas of open water around Lincoln beach. Generally when the ice starts to come fof the lake it is driven by NW winds in late Feb and early March, but today’s opening is a result of gusting winds from the west and southwest.

Ice is stacked up all around bird island and there are big fracture ridges throughout the ice flow. 

The launch ramp with its dikes is still iced in preventing launching, but I’m sure some anxious soul will break through in the forth-coming days.

Knowing full well that a wind swing from the north can push the ice back in, I still predict that all of the ice will be gone by the 10th and the fishing can begin.

The precocious male walleye will move to the rocky shoreline along Lincoln point very soon and the females will join them when water temps warm. From now until then I will continue to travel there daily and keep you appraised as to conditions. To all of you that enjoy the early fishing on Utah Lake……I wish you good luck.

Oh, I left the camera home, but I'll post pictures after tomorrows trip


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Us on the east side of the lake in the provo harbor have been fishing open water for a couple days now. Went down there today and we were the lucky recipiants of all of the ice from your side of the pond. Its crashing up and over the dikes and is an awsome sight to see. The harbor still has some ice but is melting quickly.  hope this wind keeps up and clears the lake. Thanks for the report on your side. FISH ON!


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Let the big winds blow! For now I'm going to hunker down for a few days and use the ice in my freezer for what it is designed for, and that is not walking on!.

The boat is ready, rods are ready and the tackle boxes are overflowing. The only thing I need is it to blow hard all night. In a very few days I'll be all over those walleye like a duck on a june bug. Usually I get there too early and burn myself out early. This year I'm going to stay after them. No sense in tramin' all over the country when we have good fishing here.


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

I like your style pezvela! Good luck this walleye season. Drink up for now, don't get bummed out early man. This will be a great walleye year!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Lindon is open. The ice is not _that_ far away, but the harbor is clear (saw a float tube with a bunch of gear on it ... TD?) and the surrounding water too.

Good luck with the eyes.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll bring the whiskey...... :idea: and the worms..... :idea:


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Come on down FOD, except in the cold early days of the prespawn, apricot brandy might be a better idea. Watch this forum and when they start, we'll get after them. You know you are always welcome in my boat.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Come on down FOD, except in the cold early days of the prespawn, apricot brandy might be a better idea. Watch this forum and when they start, we'll get after them. You know you are always welcome in my boat.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good bye for now fatty Rainbow, Hello Tasty Walleye.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

blueboy22 said:


> Good bye for now fatty Rainbow, Hello Tasty Walleye.


ohhh yea


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

blueboy22 said:


> Good bye for now fatty Rainbow, Hello Tasty Walleye.


As long as they're not those nasty tasting Utah Lake walleye. Fun to catch, but surely you don't eat anything outta there? If you do you're part goat!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> As long as they're not those nasty tasting Utah Lake walleye. Fun to catch, but surely you don't eat anything outta there? If you do you're part goat!


Iv never ate a fish out of Utah Lake although I hear they'er not all bad.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you won't eat them out of UL. If you catch a mess......call me. I'll eat them and enjoy every bite. PezVela AKA the old goat!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

pezvela said:


> I'm glad to hear you won't eat them out of UL. If you catch a mess......call me. I'll eat them and enjoy every bite. PezVela AKA the old goat!


Haha I'll do that Pez. Problem is about the time the walleye get going good I'm chasing trout on the lower elevation waters like Otter Creek. (not that I would eat those!). I do enjoy walleye and perch, just out of cooler and clearer water such as Deer Creek, Starvation or Powell. Then of coarse the ultimate, high country brook trout.


----------

